# Fannie Mae Work Slow in Florida



## mille63 (Mar 20, 2014)

*Fannie Mae Work Slow?*

Anyone else seeing a HUGE slow down in Fannie Mae work or is it just Central Florida? It was crazy busy the past two years straight up until about two months ago. Now there's barely a trickle. Starting to seem like the old days when it would be busy for a couple of months and then nothing for 3 weeks or so....


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

There's a slow down in MN. I've seen contractors on other forums also mention it.


----------



## mille63 (Mar 20, 2014)

I wonder what's up. I talked to a Fannie Mae rep last Friday who called me for a bid price check and she said to tell my guys not to panic. There's stuff coming in slowly but she expects it to pick up later in the month or in March. :whistling2:


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

They haven't Approved anything for a bunch of people. I am finally out,Somethings going on


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

are some states changing hands ?I have someone trying to recruit me "scope of work" includes secureview for boarding talks about bso and all requirements would sound like it would be a fannie contract, I think bofa is only other one that requires secureview. I wish I would of kept up on this stuff more it seems like I get up to work thinking about how I can get out all day and not really care whats happening on the back end.

thankful for this board

feb 25th will know for sure i guess according to who is trying to recruit me. I am still into who currently has the fannie contract now, but the way orders have been paying still about 2 week till all initial i have done have been paid which would bring me right around that time.

I am leaning towards moving on, I think I will open a dispensary


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

Where in Central Florida are you located? Your work load could of been reduced for several reasons...1 is that they have many vendors 2. your 'Bids" are to high and thats for starters


----------



## ba1105 (Jan 28, 2015)

question, how do you get in with Fannie directly? is that what you guys are doing?


----------



## mille63 (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm in Orlando. Work with agents who list for Fannie Mae. I don't think my bids are too high - I've been doing this for almost 7 years and know their price structures. The issue is my clients not being assigned many new assets even though they've always been the top performers. If they're not busy, I'm not busy.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Did you check Homepath for Florida,*

and see what the inventory actually is in your area,and what agents are listing them? It will give you an idea of where the inventory is or is not.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

It ain't 2008.


----------



## mille63 (Mar 20, 2014)

It certainly is not 2008. But Florida is still the top foreclosure state and there have been recent articles about us having so many "zombie foreclosures". 

I looked at Home Path a week or so ago and the areas I work in definitely have less "First Look" properties. Maybe it's just the undulating wave of the old days. Initially, I welcomed the break --- so caught up and took the lead paint and some other certification classes. But now...it's time to go back to work! :yes:


----------

